# Ultrasound gender mistakes?



## Dutch

Has anyone here been told they were going to have one gender at an ultrasound and then discovered in a different ultrasound or at birth that they were having the opposite gender?

Please respond to my poll!


----------



## v2007

3 girls predicted and i got 3 girls. 

V xxxxx


----------



## Tiaenya

with my last pregnancy we were told a girl, but i wasnt sure as i was always convinced that baby was a boy.
when it came to the birth, me, hubby and midwife had bets...:rofl:

hubby said girl, 
me & midwife said boy..

when baby was born.... we had a boy 

lucky i decided to buy cream/white things instead of buying pinks and believing the sonographer.
this pregnancy we havent asked due to them getting it wrong last time. lol


----------



## Kitten

I'll let you know in about 12/13 weeks!


----------



## Rach276

We have had 3 scans that have plainly showed him to be a boy. If hes a girl il actually eat my socks lol.


----------



## DNA0930

We were told boy, and once we got home with the ultrasound tape, it was very obvious a boy! He flashed his bits all over the place! Thank God we didn't stay on team yellow, we wouldn't have been there for long.


----------



## fifi83

I was told girl, and she was thank god nearly everything i bought was pink lol x


----------



## staceymy

With my first they were 70% sure a girl at the 20wk scan. Had 4d scan a few weeks later & he was 120% sure & sure enough our daughter popped out.
This baaba i saw her bits on the screen so know its def a girl. He double checked twice.

I do know of a lass on a other forum that her hospital didnt tell you the sex. She ended up in another hospital because of a scare & they told her she was haivng a girl. She bought all pink etc & a boy popped out! She already has a little boy.


----------



## LucyEmma

I done the poll but for some one i knew they were told boy but she had a girl!


----------



## Janiepops

Yeah, did it for a close friend of mine who was told a girl twice thru her pregnancy and had a wee boy! I wouldn't want them to tell me, like the surprise too much :D


----------



## tasha41

I was told at a 4D ultrasound that I was definitely having a girl :) My boyfriend and his mother were not convinced until she was born however and they saw her that she was a girl, to my displeasure.. I have so much yellow and green junk from his mom that comes in pink/purple also and looks much cuter in the girly colours rather than the neutrals!!


----------



## Tasha

I have been told in three of my four pregnancies and each time was right. However have a friend who loads of scans(every two weeks) due to her history told a girl, and then gave birth to a little boy.


----------



## reallytinyamy

I know a couple of people who were told wrong, both ways round, mine was right thiough


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv known people to be told having a girl and boy pops out.


----------



## massacubano

I will tell you they are VERY accurate... I have four kids... and only once did a Doctor TRY to predict the gender... it was the nub thing ;) he was a week too soon on a good view said my son was a girl... now for all my others... they were correct.. even nub scans! :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

With my son, it was quite obvious he was a little boy.

This time around we were told we are having a little girl. By three different people. The first was an ultrasound tech. for the emergency department at the hospital, the second was an ultrasound tech. for the OB doctor, and the third was my OB doctor who is also an ultrasound tech./specialist. So we're pretty confident we're having a little girl this time around.

Plus, since it wasn't that long ago that we had our 20 week ultrasound with Aiden (about a year and four months) we remember how he looked on the screen and this baby looks very different. lol.

I do know a few people who's parents were told they were something different but that was 18-20 years ago, so I think it's a safer bet now.


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i was supposed to be a boy, but, my dad seems to think that it wasn't from a sonogram, that he doesn't think they had them back them... can't ask mom as she adopted me

my sonogram showed testicles and a penis, if i get a girl, something happened


----------



## sarah_george

with my last child i was told girl and he was a boy, she didnt show me the boy bits or say 100% girl she just said 'I think its a girl' luckily i didnt buy anything until after the birth so everything wasnt in the wrong colour, with my first however which was a girl i was showed the 3 lines and with this one ive been told on 3 seperate scans thats its defo a boy, and i seen his hotdog :lol: xxx


----------



## 2&1ontheway

I was told a boy at my 14 and 16 weeks dr appt and I went at 18 weeks and I was desperate to triple check and his ultrasound machine was broke so he used his old one and he said a he thought it was a girl and then said that it could be a boy so I am so confused and flustered! Has anyone found out that early and it was wrong?


----------



## Rebaby

We just had a situation in work a couple of weeks back where a couple had been told girl, and prepared for a girl, the nursery was done entirely in pink! And yep, you guessed it, they got a boy!

I don't know of anyone this has personally happened to though, and i don't think it happens very often but i guess you never know if it will be you it happens to!

We don't want to know until the big day anyway so no worries there...we get what we get and we'll be happy either way!


----------



## lissagayle

My sister actually was told she was going to have a girl with her first child. We were all so excited!!! Bought a lot of girl clothes,toys,everything pink. But then when the baby came out the doctor said "the apple grew a stem!!" my sister not knowing what he meant at first till he said I hope you picked out a boy name. Needless to say she didnt...baby boy was his name for 2 days!! This is why im so nervous about the gender ultrasound, my boyfriend and I have only been stocking up on diapers right now, because he says he wants to find out the sex before we buy anything. He seems to think that whatever the doctor says will be!!! I hope so,, but at least im going in with both names picked out!!


----------



## pimplebum

1st baby they didnt tell us it was a girl ......2nd baby i was told girl and it was......this baby i was told boy i so hope he is has ive bought loads of blue stuff guess i will have to wait 13 weeks befor i find out


----------



## sweet_baby

Hi Tiaenya,

Even I am told as a girl at my 20th week scan, but I still feel that its a boy.
I am confused.

In your last pregnancy when they said it was a girl, how did they tell is it by 3 lines or not finding any boy parts in the scan?. Also can you please tell me at what week did you do that scan?.


----------



## sweet_baby

Hi sarah_george,

which week scan was it when you were said that it was a girl? how did they confirm that its a girl... is it by 3 lines or because of not finding boy parts?


----------



## wannabubba#4

sweet_baby -just to note that this is an older thread; last running last April (2009) just incase you get no replies from the ladies in question -they'll all have had their babies and prob dont come into pregnacy club very often - unless pregnant again lol -which they could be 

Anyway - I have been told boy, and seen what looked like a penis on screen -so I have bought loads of blue, having a blue nursery etc -they better be right lol!!

I think if you see the three lines then there is little room for error -it's a girl but you shouldn't go on the absence of boy bits -babies are little wrigglers at that stage and could just be moving too much to see. 

xx


----------



## sweet_baby

Hi wannabubba#4,

Thanks for your quick reply, I saw three lines but it was not pointed by technician. She said "I think its a little girl" and I did not ask her whether she was sure at that time, no I am feeling I would have asked her. 
Unfortunately they do not provide another scan if we want to and the scan in private hospitals are so expensive, I cannot afford it.


----------



## tuesday

A friend of mine already had two boys and she was very excited for her incoming 'girl', EVERYTHING was pink including pram AND she gave birth to a boy :haha:


----------



## Torz

Not myself but a friend was having twins & was told there were both boys, & ended up comming out girls.

I felt really sorry for them because they didnt have alot of money & no family around them. They had scrimped & saved for these babies & had the room decorated had all the clothes sorted etc & double of everything. Then they came out girls & all that money had gone to waste!

I'm not finding out the sex of our baby next week.


----------



## cw1975

We were told on Wednesday we are having a boy. When he asked how accurate it was she told us little girls don't have willy's!!!

When she came back out with the report she siad I have to put possible make feotus but it's definitely a boy!

She better be bloody right I'm off to buy loads of blue stuff this weekend haha xx


----------



## MUMMYBEAR6

we were told at my 20 week scan that it was a boy i was having

my scan was carried out by my consultant,so i asked him how sure he was on the sex of the baby

his reply was 100% & even drew the male sign on my hospital notes,

then my partner asked if it was you would u go out & buy blue stuff he said oh yes

i have had a further 6 scans after that & i always asked if it still a boy am having but TBH i think my consultant is fed up with me asking him lol he told me on thursday LOOK THE SEX WONT CHANGE NOW WILL IT?

ave gone blue daft so will find out for definet in 2 weeks time :D


----------



## Rebaby

I know this is an old thread but i wanted to say that this happened to my sister, she was told she was having a girl at her 20 week scan but at a growth scan at 34 weeks discovered she was having a boy!

Thankfully she was shocked but delighted and my nephew is scrummy :D


----------



## Linz88

my dads gf was told girl and i was soo excited bcuz i have 8 brothers and no sisters and when the baby was born it was a boy x


----------



## rainbows_x

I can't imagine being told I am having one sex but ending up having the other!
Especially if you spent alot on all pink/blue clothing, decorating etc!


----------



## sarah0108

i was told girl at two scans and she was a girl :)

cant speak about this one yet though


----------



## veganmum2be

i dont care what sex baby is but i'd hate to be told i'm having one and get the other.
i did want lots of pink or blue clothes and bits and pieces.
reading this has made me think i'll go neutral on everything lol.


----------



## Sweetie

While I was preggers with my daughter 3 couples I know were told one sex and got the other! two boys and a girl were predicted and they came out as two girls and a boy!


----------



## Mind_the_Bump

i dont know my fiancee and the midwife saw his bits so i hope it is a boy because i have bought everything boy and his nursery is gonna be blue with trains if not i am gettting my fiancee to paint the room again.


----------



## Odd Socks

i think a need a blue bump buddy in case my baby comes out a boy! someone i can swap clothes with & the like, if her baby comes out without a willy!
xx


----------



## Mind_the_Bump

Odd Socks said:


> i think a need a blue bump buddy in case my baby comes out a boy! someone i can swap clothes with & the like, if her baby comes out without a willy!
> xx

I could be your bump buddies :hugs: i can imagine my luck it will be a girl


----------

